# Fog Lamps



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

I was looking to do this. I was going to get it done at the Chevy dealer and the quote was around $360. I want to save the cost of labor and do it myself. How easy was installation if you didn't have the fog lights already there?


----------



## davearre (Jan 8, 2014)

rockinrotho said:


> Bought a kit from Ebay from a US Chev dealer and installed them yesterday, fast easy and painless, they look and work great!


Hi,

What model year is your Cruze? Mine is a 2014 and as others mentioned on the forum, sometimes the ECU needs to be programmed to recognize the foglights. I think someone posted that one indicator is that if the foglight dashboard light does not light up during the dashboard test, the ECU will need to be programmed by a dealer. Mine does not light up, so I was just planning on having the dealer do it if they have to program the ECU anyway and charge for that. Maybe you have an earlier model or one that did not need to be programmed?


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

davearre said:


> Hi,
> 
> What model year is your Cruze? Mine is a 2014 and as others mentioned on the forum, sometimes the ECU needs to be programmed to recognize the foglights. I think someone posted that one indicator is that if the foglight dashboard light does not light up during the dashboard test, the ECU will need to be programmed by a dealer. Mine does not light up, so I was just planning on having the dealer do it if they have to program the ECU anyway and charge for that. Maybe you have an earlier model or one that did not need to be programmed?


If you do a quick search on the forum for fog lights you should find tons of info as well as multiple how to threads. Also it is the BCM that needs to be reprogrammed depending on your build date. Not the ECU. Dealers generally charge about $100 for that service of reprogramming. 

But all the info on build dates and if you would need reprogramming is on multiple threads


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

My car is the 2014 Diesel version, it cost me about $175.00 and about 1 hour to do, it is genuine GM parts here is the link to the seller: turned out great!

95903470 Complete Fog Lamp Kit for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

BCM did not need to be reprogrammed for my year, worked right away.....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

easy very very easy, 1 hr....posted link below


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice job..The link says cars after March 2013 dont need BCM programming.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I sent him my Vin number and he conformed all would fit before I bought, he has some pretty interesting stuff on his Ebay pages, i figure is saved a good $300.00 bucks using his services and knowhow....


----------



## davearre (Jan 8, 2014)

JCarlson said:


> If you do a quick search on the forum for fog lights you should find tons of info as well as multiple how to threads. Also it is the BCM that needs to be reprogrammed depending on your build date. Not the ECU. Dealers generally charge about $100 for that service of reprogramming.
> 
> But all the info on build dates and if you would need reprogramming is on multiple threads
> 
> ...


Cool... I'll look into this more. Dealer wants $345 to install these foglights.. thanks!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

quick question did the oem kit you brought come with a switch to install in the dash.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> quick question did the oem kit you brought come with a switch to install in the dash.


If it is a true oem kit, then it should come with the proper switch for the fog lamps


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

JCarlson said:


> If it is a true oem kit, then it should come with the proper switch for the fog lamps
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks for the information.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought the kit from the same eBay seller and had my dealership install them. The only reason I did that is that the local dealership would said the warranty wouldn't apply to anything that wasn't dealer installed. I figured, what the heck, it only cost me $60 for install. My dealership had a video arrangement to watch and select any of the dealer installed options available. On the Cruze diesel fog lamps, the $360 price included installation. I saved money doing it the way I did though, so....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

sorry guys, did not see this til now, it did include the switch......


----------

